# My bunny's mouth got torn up! :(



## birdlover (Aug 31, 2010)

I have two neutered males that I have to keep separate because the bigger one fights with - and beats up - the smaller one. The bigger one managed to get to the other one last night and injured him good! (I've fixed the problem so it won't happen again). His lower lip has been torn open and he has a bad scratch under his nose. So far, I have only tried to clean the wounds with antibacterial soap and water. He is obviously in pain when I touch the sites. Where should I go from here? I would prefer to treat this little guy myself as I just spent over $700 on his friend last week because she got very ill. I have lots of meds for her including baytril and meloxicam, if that info helps. Thank you in advance for guiding me through this ordeal.

Ellen


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you post some photos of the injured rabbit?

It might help get you some responses about what to do


----------



## birdlover (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, I can't because I am "technologically challenged". However, I've decided to go ahead and take him to the vet. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 31, 2010)

Meloxicam would be a good choice, assuming he is eating and drinking normally. I would use Betadine (povidone iodine) to clean the wound daily. It will not need stitches if it has stopped bleeding and the wound stays closed. A pic would help us determine if it needs stitches, though. I would not give the Baytril because trying to prevent bacterial infections shouldn't be done with oral meds in bunnies--topical is best as a preventative antibiotic (that's where the betadine comes in). Baytril usually causes more GI problems than it's worth in this kind of situation. You can also apply triple antibiotic ointment to the outside part of the wound (the kind without pain reliever in it) if the scab is stable enough. You would not want the scab to break if it is literally keeping his lip held together.


----------



## birdlover (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks. I've decided to take him to the vet. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe this will help you figure out how to post photos  http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66

I'm glad you made an appointment with the vet. When is he going? 

I will keep my fingers crossed that everything works out okay and doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## birdlover (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the prayers. I need them! He goes at 5:30 this p.m.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2010)

*hugs* I know what it feels like when they fight.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck at the vets! 

One of my rabbits has a messed up nose. I was pet sitting a friends bunny and he bit my rabbit's nose through the cage bars when my rabbit Barnaby got a little bit to curious about the new comer. Poor Barnaby looked like his nose was halfway torn off. But he healed up pretty quickly and is fine today, even with his slightly awkward looking nose.


----------



## birdlover (Sep 1, 2010)

Took Mr. Shredder to the vet and they found a couple more wounds that need tending to. I have to put a local antibiotic on them plus give him baytril and meloxicam. One thing makes me REALLY REALLY MAD!! I took another bunny to a different vet last week and they charged me $23 for her baytril. This vet charged me $90 blasted bucks!!!! I showed him the bill from my other bunny and he tried to tell me they mix their baytril themselves (like that's supposed to make it liquid gold??!!) and they flavor it. Well, the other bun's baytril is flavored to. I told him it was an exorbitant price but what choice did I have but to buy it. I won't go back there EVER!!! The reason I took Mr Shredder there is because he'd been there twice before and I didn't want to take him to the other vet because I didn't want to have to pay for a new patient exam. Looks like I paid the same regardless!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the reason for the Baytril?


----------



## birdlover (Sep 1, 2010)

Well...the wound on his mouth had already scabbed over so he wanted to avoid an infection. PLUS, another wound he had on his rear was in danger of becoming infected so I guess that's why. He also wanted to give him a sulpher drug but it was $60 and I said I just couldn't afford both so he said to go with the baytril.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2010)

Baytril is a Sulfur drug I believe so they both of done the same thing.

Hope your bun gets better


----------



## birdlover (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, Luvr! He's acting perfectly normal so I have high hopes!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually, Baytril is a fluoroquinolone. It's a class of antibiotics that includes Cipro. Cipro=ciprofloxacin, and Baytril=enrofloxacin. The sulfa drugs contain sulfur and will have something that sounds like sulfur in the name, like trimethoprim sulfa. 

The sulfa drugs were the first class of antibiotics discovered. As bacteria became resistant to them, we needed new antibiotics. The next group to be discovered are the penicillins. After most bugs became resistant to penicillins, they discovered fluoroquinolones. Now we're using those so much that many bugs are resistant to them. 

That said, just because it is an older drug and many bacteria have gained resistance to it, that doesn't mean that it will not work. For instance, our Benjamin had an upper respiratory infection that was treated with Baytril. Just keep in mind that if you don't see improvement in the areas that are looking infected within 3-4 days, it's time for a new antibiotic. In addition, you will want to keep his GI in order as many of the good bacteria in a rabbit's GI tract are sensitive to Baytril. A probiotic should be given, like Bene-Bac or ProBios.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 1, 2010)

That really stinks about the cost of the medication but your right, what are you going to do about it? Your already there and have the exam done and that's what the vet is prescribing. 

Is the meloxicam for pain? Is it a liquid or pill? Just curious...

I guess since he had other injuries that you didn't notice it was a good thing you took him to see the vet. I hope he heals quickly and you don't need to see a vet for a long time


----------



## birdlover (Sep 1, 2010)

Maria, yes, it's for pain and it's a liquid.

Claire, can I get probiotics at the grocery store in the pharmacy section?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 1, 2010)

The ones I mentioned are available at farm and pet stores. You can use human probiotics, but make sure they're not milk-based. You can sometimes get capsules of acidophilus made for people. Don't use yogurt or anything with milk in the ingredients.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 1, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote:*


> You can sometimes get capsules of acidophilus made for people.


You can get the acidophilus capsules at any store that has a pharmacy. It's not a prescription and you will find it by the vitamins (which many times are near the pharmacy) I have bought them at Walmart and Target.


----------



## Bixxybing (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually have the exact same problem poor Fred has a scab on his lip from a through the cage wire attack. Ever since I brought tiny Ricky home they have HATED eachother. Fred somehow got into Rickys run one afternoon ( this rabbit really should be in charge of mission impossible ) and gave Ricky a nice little scratch under his eye which I didn't notice until 2 days later when his eye was all milky in the corner and inflammed. I took him to the vet and he gave me some eye drops which cleared it up in 3 days and he charged me $120 dollars. I really can't afford to take Fred to the vet just a few weeks later so I am going to try the Bentadine and neosporin and hope it works and if he is not better in a few days I am going to have to pull something out of somewhere and take him in. 

Can I give him ambisol for the pain? Can I give him baby asprin drops? He is eating and drinking just fine I just don't want him to be in pain.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 3, 2010)

Aspirin is fine. If Fred's scab doesn't look infected what you described seems fine. I'm not sure what the active ingredient is in ambisol, but I think it might make him upset that he can't feel part of his face, ya know?

Here's a dosage calculator for the aspirin
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------

